# Steam spiele etc über externe  Festplatte starten?



## KonterSchock (9. August 2017)

*Steam spiele etc über externe  Festplatte starten?*

Hallo guten Abend, frage reicht die Geschwindigkeit einer usb 3.0 Festplatte für zum ruckelfreien gamen? Geht das in Ordnung oder hat man Einbußen? 

Gruß
schockes.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. August 2017)

*AW: Steam spiele etc über externe  Festplatte starten?*

Kommt auf die Festplatte an?
Externe Festplatten sind idR auch nur normal käufliche Interne in einem Gehäuse…
Also ja, prinzipiell sollte es gehen. Zumindest wenn die Festplatte auch nur ansatzweise was taugt.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. August 2017)

*AW: Steam spiele etc über externe  Festplatte starten?*

als platte habe ich das hier, 
HGST Travelstar 7K1000 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und als Gehäuse ein *Toshiba Canvio Basics
*
Sollte schnell genug sein oder?


----------



## markus1612 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Steam spiele etc über externe  Festplatte starten?*

Versuch es halt einfach.
Das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, sind Nachladeruckler und die wirst du ja recht schnell bemerken.

Steam bietet ja die Möglichkeit, Games auf einem externen Medium zu sichern bzw von einem solchen zu laden.
Du kannst ja immer noch ein anderes Game sichern und das Game, welches du spielen willst, auf der internen Platte installieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. August 2017)

*AW: Steam spiele etc über externe  Festplatte starten?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hallo guten Abend, frage reicht die Geschwindigkeit einer usb 3.0 Festplatte für zum ruckelfreien gamen?



Kommt aufs Spiel an - bei Games die stark vom "Streaming" abhängig sind kann schon eine normal per SATA angebundene Festplatte zu Performanceeinbußen führen.


----------

